

Inventor unveils $7,000 talking sex robot - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/02/01/sex.robot/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
dkersten
_Talking_ sex robot? Thats the deal breaker right there.

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1044457>

